# Lets get laddered....



## kernowblokes (Aug 28, 2013)

We're a couple of short @rses about to go long-terming/full timing. We'll need to clean the van/scrape the ice from the windscreen (not too often we hope) and general maintenance to sides/roofing etc.

We've been looking at lightweight/telescopic ladders, but lightweight as they are, they are obviously another bulky item in the storage area.

Any advice/tips? 

cheers, 

Al & Brian.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

dont buy cheap ones.

They can collapse and can be dangerous.

TM


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Personally?

Don't bother. A lot of weight and a lot of bulk that could be much better utilised carrying other kit that you will use instead.

Alternative ideas: either get a rear ladder fitted, or, as I've seen many times (and I'm serious!), just park next to a high wall or similar if you want to get up onto the roof.

Or just borrow someone elses posh telescopic ladder or anyones fixed stepladder or extending ladder, for the once-in-a-blue-moon time you need to access your MH roof?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Just get yourselves one of those telescopic rod window cleaning kits off the local market stall for the Windows & to hell with cleaning the roof !


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Unless you have solar panels up there or a dome satellite, in which case a ladder is invaluable for snow clearing duties. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Access the roof via the Heki.
Carry a 3 or 4 step stepladder strapped to the cycle rack.
Or...out of sight out of mind. Rain will keep solar panels clean enough and snow will melt.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Strap one to the roof :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We looked for a lightweight 5 or 6-rung ladder for us to take with us, found a decent one but it was about £45 or so.

Loads of smaller, cheaper, lighter stuff, but I wouldn't trust any of them.

Being a single section it isn't too thick and we can lose that in the back where the engine travels, but it lets me get up to roof level for anything required while on site. We did carry a stepladder with us but it was a PITA to keep moving out of the way.

I'll find the details off it and post back later.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Telescopic handle for a standard windscreen scraper, if you need to clear snow off the roof I find the "5 mph and stamp on the brake pedal" device particularly effective !!!!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Not long enough to get you on the roof (1.7m) but for cleaning stuff etc these might be worthwhile - cheap and light (4.2kg but good quality...
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/telescopic-ladder-17m-n69nk

Patrick

PS. if you do buy one, keep it lubricated with silicone not WD40.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:
"Rain will keep solar panels clean enough and snow will melt",



With 4" of snow in dry conditions, the solar panels and dome satellite are as much use as a chocolate teapot, so that suggestion ain't gonna work 

tony


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have this one

It fits conveniently into a corner of the garage,is very strong(max.150kg),weighs 11kg,extends and retracts well,I haven't trapped any digits yet.

Mrs wakk has cut a thick piece of foam that fits over the top of the ladder to protect the van paintwork.

I don't use it very often but needed it last year when in Devon and one of the solar panels had a high resistance on the terminals.It's always useful to have it there ''just in case''and if full timing I would think essential equipment.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Me too  

tony


----------



## kernowblokes (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks guys 

Loved the answers even the less than serious one, and i do love hearing the crocks rattling when indulging in a bit of break stamping.

Think we will go with smaller steps and high wall when needed approach

Cheers 

Al and Brian


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

What would be the disadvantage of a permanent ladder attached to the back of the van.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Ladder*



jhelm said:


> What would be the disadvantage of a permanent ladder attached to the back of the van.


1) Very difficult to access the roof when carrying an item up with you since they are vertical.

2) Easiest access to the van via roof vent for the nice opportunist.

3) very unsightly, it's not a builders van.


----------

